# New to owning Chickies



## Shrub (Jul 25, 2018)

So my hubby and I wanted a chicken, kind of like a house pet, ended up being a rooster so we got 2 more chickens small hens. Inside it is easy to catch them to put them away for the night. we have to heard the rooster inside to catch him, is there an easier way? I try and spend time with the chickens so they get use to being around us. The hens are easier, they are only a few weeks old, still quite small. When the rooster is around they wont come near us at all, (near as as in no more then a few feet) If the rooster isnt around they will even come up to us and jump on our laps or quite happily sit on our sholders, long as they are together, why wont they do this while the rooster is near? I know hens naturally follow Roosters around (I did some reading on chickens) but sometimes the chicks and the rooster are on opposite sides of the garden too. 
Sry for long post hope I explained it well enough


----------



## Jill-Marie (Aug 14, 2018)

It took me a few times of putting mine inside their coop for the night. I waited until it had started going dark, after learning they don't see very well so are easy to pick up then. After a few nights of putting them in myself, they started going in on their own before dark


----------



## Shrub (Jul 25, 2018)

@Jill-Marie in the evening all 3 when it starts getting dark come inside through the back door, they have a certain chirp they do when they come in side so we know they are coming, then they will jump on us, either chill sitting on our shoulders or we will put them to bed. that is the only time they will come to us. And first thing in the morning they will let us pick them out to take them out of their coop then they may only follow us around the yard keeping about 2 to 3 feet distance at all times.

At the moment we dont have a perm coop, just a short term make shift one, when we get a more perm one then they might even put them selves to bed after a bit. we will see I guess.


----------



## Jill-Marie (Aug 14, 2018)

It sounds like you have some characters there  My two 3-month old are both friendly but my other two aged 6-months won't come near me at all. Can't understand it because I used to handle them from the age of 2 months until a month later, then going their own way. One of them is very dramatic and the other just follows suit.


----------

